# Canon G7 X vs. Sony RX100 (mk ii & iii)



## bryguy_ASU (Oct 4, 2014)

Okay photog community...

I'm in need of your photo wisdom again. My GF wants a compact camera with a fast lens without fuss of changing lenses. I narrowed it to these cameras. Both rocking f/1.8 zooms. But Sony has the Carl Zeiss (matters or marketing ploy?).  

Anybody following the latest comparisons between these models can chime in and help me choose.

I believe, from what I recall.. the g7x is sporting a new BSI sensor for superior low light performance. While the Sony can deliver lower ISO and sharper macro. 

I know this is the Canon sub-forum, but let's be as unbiased as possible. 

Talk to me! [emoji12]


----------



## photospher (Oct 6, 2014)

All nice cameras, finally Canon is in the game (with a real compact  large sensor camera):
( Both G7X and RX100 III are BSI-CMOS, RX100 II is CMOS)

G7X vs RX100 III: Both cameras are great but I prefer RX 100 III because of the viewfinder:
*GX7 pros:*
- touch screen
- 24-100mm vs 24-70mm lens
- $100 cheaper (in US)
*RX100 III pros:*
- has a viewfinder
-10fps vs 7 fps
- Battery life 320 vs 210 (terrible)

This is where I use for comparisons by the way:
Canon G7X vs Sony RX100 II

*G7X vs RX100 II: *Close call but I prefer G7X because of 24mm anf f2.8 at 100mm
*GX7 pros:*
- touch screen
- 24-100 vs 28-100 (24 vs 28mm is huge difference on wide)
- Aperture at 100mm : f2.8 vs f4.9 (another huge difference)
*RX100 II pros:*
- External Flash Shoe
-10fps vs 7 fps
- $200 cheaper ( in US)

Canon G7X vs Sony RX100 II


----------

